# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Looking for Dodecad K12b results from regions of Italy, Spain & Portugal

## Maciamo

I would like to improve the modern K12b coordinates on Vahaduo. Coordinates are already available for the many regions of Italy and Spain, but the following are still missing:

*Italy*

- Basilicata
- Molise
- Umbria

*Spain

*- Castilla–La Mancha
- Murcia
- Navarre


For *Portugal*, I'd like to separate coordinates for the *North, Centre and South*.

----------

